# Schlauchboot am Rhein RLP



## grand-cayman (27. Juli 2013)

Liebes Forum,

bin neu hier, also erstmal ein freundliches "Hallo".

Bin schon einige Zeit am Wasser aktiv in Sachen Fisch, jetzt neu in der Gegend von Koblenz / Andernach. Wir haben ein eigenes Schlauchboot mit AB und den Nachenschein in Arbeit?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr vom Boot in dieser Gegend gemacht? Geht da was ? Und wenn ja was.....es müssen auch keine ultimativen Geheimstellen verraten werden, aber ein paar gängige Methoden, speziell für Zander/Rapfen etc....wäre toll

Grüsse#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. August 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot am Rhein RLP*

Mit dem Nachenschein der SGD Nord kommt ihr zu uns um den "_erweiterten Jahreserlaubnisschein mit Bootsbenutzung_" zu erwerben, die Mitangler benötigen ebenfalls eine Genehmigung (10€/Jahr).

Macht euch erstmal mit dem "ol Man River" vertraut, der Rhein ist nicht ungefährlich und bietet grade Bootsanfängern eine Menge Angstschweiß und das auch noch völlig kostenlos...

Ansonsten: sucht euch die üblichen Stellen und klappert die von der Wasserseite aus ab. 
Achtet aber auf die Schongebiete, denn die gelten auch auf dem Wasser, die WaPo Andernach versteht da keinen Spaß...

Wenn ihr sonst noch Fragen habt, als raus damit, bin da auch oft mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Ach ja: fangt schonmal an zu sparen, ich hab auch vor drei Jahren mit einem 20 Jahre altem Wiking Boot und Weltkriegs-AB angefangen. Heute hab ich ein 4,20m GFK-Boot...


----------

